# places to study in Dubai......



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

Does anybody here know of any late night places in Dubai to study? Got a few things to prepare for and just can't bring myself to study in my hotel room!

(Feel like a nerd now - Hahaahahha)


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

you can only find nightclubs open late night, and im sure you wont concentrate studying there ..


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

BritishGuy said:


> Does anybody here know of any late night places in Dubai to study? Got a few things to prepare for and just can't bring myself to study in my hotel room!
> 
> (Feel like a nerd now - Hahaahahha)


An OU course? Depends how much time you have on your hands. Eton institute runs language courses. Knowledge village has other stuff but its worth going as trying to find the stuff online is a bit of a mare


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

BritishGuy said:


> Does anybody here know of any late night places in Dubai to study? Got a few things to prepare for and just can't bring myself to study in my hotel room!
> 
> (Feel like a nerd now - Hahaahahha)


generally, any place here dubbed "institute" offers evening classes, some until 10 p.m. what is it you need to study?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Are there no public libraries?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes, there are public libraries, but they shut at 9.00pm. (Normal library hours surely?)

About DPL - Dubai Public Library


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

I have an interview coming up and need to prepare for some testing that'll be taking place. I should be a big enough boy to sit and concentrate in my hotel room (which I eventually ended up doing today) but being in this place sometimes just blocks my mind from doing anything productive. (Thankfully naughty sites are blocked in the UAE) - JOKE.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If you have an interview, shouldn't you be sound asleep by now? 
-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Where do you live? Are there no quiet open areas, like a garden or some place you could go to?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I guess I am just accustomed to educational/university libraries that are opened until 12 or 1am in my little town and then at my larger college later on, 24/7. They do not have these type of libraries here?


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

I have heard there is a library in MOE?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

newbie913 said:


> I have heard there is a library in MOE?


There is indeed a lending library in Moe, right by DUCTAC. It's not a place to go and study though and I believe it closes by 6.00pm/
-


----------



## shoeb (Oct 18, 2010)

I heard about Skyline that is also good to learn in Dubai..


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

I didn't realize that there are very limited places to study at night. I managed to get a fair bit done yesterday. I still have about 3 weeks left to go, so will manage to fit in the study. But seeing that I study best at night. I'll try the library (didn't know a local one existed) - they're open until 9pm. Might just have to take my notes to the bar


----------

